# CITY HALLS/TOWN HALLS OF ALL COUNTRYS



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Brussels, Belgium










Leuven, Belgium










:cheers:


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

Cagliari - Italy (built in 1899 - Neogothic style)


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Kaunas City Hall*

Built in 1542-1562. The tower is gothical. The main building has gothic, baroque and classicism elements. Tower's height - 53 metres. 
Informally it is called "The Swan of Kaunas".

From http://lt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kauno_Rotušė









From http://tinkle.miestai.net/


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

*antwerp city hall, belgium*


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

*mechelen, belgium*

mechelen city hall...


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon,Portugal City Hall*




























*Porto,Portugal City Hall*




























*Sinta,Portugal City Hall*


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseilles City hall*

Marseilles' city hall is a mixed between 3 architectures

The main entrance (in front of the "Vieux port")










The back of the buiding (also called "pavillon daviel" quite provençal arhitecture)



















View from the side (on the left)










View from the side (on the right):


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

i am having rabbits over this one- Lille. Its gorgeous.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

and this is Gothic sex too - leuven


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Athens city hall :









Thessaloniki new city hall (u/c):


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Manchester 


















Glasgow









Birmingham
















Bradford (+ proposed new square]


















Cardiff


















London


















Leeds









Portsmouth
















Plymouth
















Liverpool City Hall + St Georges Hall


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll contribute:
Los Angeles City Hall









Santa Monica City Hall









Pasadena City Hall









Beverly Hills City Hall









West Hollywood city hall









Burbank city hall









Culver City city hall









Long Beach city hall and Library









Disneyland City Hall


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

i love LA city hall. i need a tshirt.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> i love LA city hall. i need a tshirt.


LA city hall has stood in for the Daily Planet in the original Superman TV show. It was destroyed by aliens in the original War of the Worlds movie and is on the badges in the old Dragnet TV show as well. I'm not sure how many of these have gotten over to blighty but LA city hall is pretty well known around the world.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Leuven City Hall is really lovely.

I will post some photos of german city halls. Some german cities also have (former) city halls in the suburbs. At least in Hamburg and Berlin they are still functioning as administration buildings of the respective boroughs. For sake of readability I will post only one picture of the primary city hall of a city tough.

Berlin:










Hamburg









The tower is 112m tall. And the rooms are packed with so much riches that one could think he is in a royal palace.


Munich









the tower is 85m high and hosts Europe's fifth-biggest carillon.


Frankfurt










Cologne










Hanover










Bremen










Stuttgart










Dresden










Leipzig










Essen









106m tall.


Nuremberg










Dortmund










Düsseldorf










Duisburg









The townhall is the building on the right half of the picture.


----------



## connected_ (Dec 24, 2006)

Sydney Town Hall (with Lumiere under construction - almost finished now) :










at night









Chinese New Year 2007 celebrations









Lit up for Christmas


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

The spliffy fairy that isnt Liverpool town hall its the Port of Liverpool Building

LIVERPOOL TOWN HALL


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Some more Brussels pics


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

i think the brussels one is amazing


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Kirkcaldy Town Hall


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*New York (Manhattan) City Hall:*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Philadelphia City Hall:*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Palace of Culture, Warsaw:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this thing is massive, Chongqing Great Hall of the People


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen City Hall


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Some Town Halls from Melbourne:

Melbourne doesn't have a huge civic building thrown up in its centre, because it has, at times comprised forty or more "municipalities" with as little as twenty thousand people. Somehow they threw up these structures to house the mayors and the garbage-collectors. the best- if you ask me- were done in the nineteenth century. They have a "family resemblence" ...

Collingwood ...










about a Kilometre away, Fitzroy:










Hawthorn:










Camberwell:










Malvern:










North Melbourne:










Prahran ...










And poor old Richmond ...










then there's Melbourne itself ...

on the left:










and on the right:


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 17, 2006)

*Beirut, Lebanon.*

Beirut City Hall:


----------



## connected_ (Dec 24, 2006)

WOW! Beirut's city hall is beautiful!!


----------



## milind20 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Mumbai/Bombay, India*

Bombay Town Hall - (Also known as Asiatic Library)



















Bombay Municipal Corporation HQ -


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

rome's capitolium (campidoglio) was designed by Michelangelo


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

some other noteworthy historic town halls from Belgium:

*Ieper*, dates from 1304 (rebuilt after WWI)










*Ghent*(on the right)










*Veurne *(left corner)










*Oudenaarde*










*Dinant*










*Mons*










and this one is the town hall of *Borgerhout*(where I live), a municipality of Antwerp


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Glasgow


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Vienna




























life ball


----------



## EszettRocks (Oct 25, 2007)

The old town hall of my home town, completed in the first half of 19th century and designed by German-born architect C. L. Engel.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I love the Glasgow one!


----------



## ronin(POA) (Aug 30, 2007)

Porto Alegre City Hall


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Peoria City Hall (USA)*










(image from www.wikipedia.org)










(image from www.illinois-history.gov)​


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

San Francisco City Hall


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Bruges:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

skytrax said:


> I love the Glasgow one!


:banana::banana:


----------

